# Union Strata, Yellow highback



## staffeyx (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey guys,

Any idea why the Yellow version of Union Strata has a solid highback without holes in it?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Team version, Union Team Riders use it.


----------



## staffeyx (Dec 18, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Team version, Union Team Riders use it.


Oh thanks. And I guess it's a bit stiffer then?

(The reason I ask is that I get some calf bite from this highback, on my Nitro Team boots. Since the edge goes quite high and has no soft material on it.)


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeahti87 said:


> Team version, Union Team Riders use it.


The actual team binding is a black strata with black team highback and the straps from the atlas. And you can't buy them. 

But ya. The yellow just uses the team highback.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

staffeyx said:


> Oh thanks. And I guess it's a bit stiffer then?
> 
> (The reason I ask is that I get some calf bite from this highback, on my Nitro Team boots. Since the edge goes quite high and has no soft material on it.)


Ya the yellow is a bit stiffer when I flexed them in the store. If you were in alberta I'd trade you for my black. I wish I got the yellow now...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

staffeyx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any idea why the Yellow version of Union Strata has a solid highback without holes in it?
> 
> ...


The reason it has no holes is to allow printing the U logo on the highback. That highback is the Team highback, which is what most of the Union team riders ride. "Conveniently" it has a big U logo...

I find the difference in stiffness is negligible and unless you specifically want the colour or the U logo then there's no real effective difference. 
The normal standard highback is pretty damn close to perfect as it is.

You get calf-bite even at the lowest forward lean setting? That's strange.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> The reason it has no holes is to allow printing the U logo on the highback. That highback is the Team highback, which is what most of the Union team riders ride. "Conveniently" it has a big U logo...
> 
> I find the difference in stiffness is negligible and unless you specifically want the colour or the U logo then there's no real effective difference.
> The normal standard highback is pretty damn close to perfect as it is.
> ...


It's those nitro boots. Lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> It's those nitro boots. Lol


yeah maybe - time to get new boots lol

Also, there's no soft padding on the Team Strata highback either...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rode nitro teams last year and had calf bite with my stratas. This year I'm on Burton swath and stratas no calf bite.


----------



## staffeyx (Dec 18, 2019)

F1EA said:


> The reason it has no holes is to allow printing the U logo on the highback. That highback is the Team highback, which is what most of the Union team riders ride. "Conveniently" it has a big U logo...
> 
> I find the difference in stiffness is negligible and unless you specifically want the colour or the U logo then there's no real effective difference.
> The normal standard highback is pretty damn close to perfect as it is.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying this!

Oh no I don't get calf-bite at the lowest setting, however the highback rarely even reaches it's endstop if I ride like that (due to the stiff boot naturally angling forward a bit). Which probably puts more stress on the toe strap I reckon. Setting the highback at 1 stop away from full open, gives a pretty good balance without much bite so it's rideable for sure.

Problem with Nitro Teams are that they have softer padding up high on the back, which the edge bites into. The holed highback might flex a bit more up top, was my thinking.


----------



## staffeyx (Dec 18, 2019)

ek9max said:


> Ya the yellow is a bit stiffer when I flexed them in the store. If you were in alberta I'd trade you for my black. I wish I got the yellow now...


Do you want the extra stiffness? I'd do that trade for sure lol, since I think it's overly hard on the top edge.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

staffeyx said:


> Thanks for clarifying this!
> 
> Oh no I don't get calf-bite at the lowest setting, however the highback rarely even reaches it's endstop if I ride like that (due to the stiff boot naturally angling forward a bit). Which probably puts more stress on the toe strap I reckon. Setting the highback at 1 stop away from full open, gives a pretty good balance without much bite so it's rideable for sure.
> 
> Problem with Nitro Teams are that they have softer padding up high on the back, which the edge bites into. The holed highback might flex a bit more up top, was my thinking.


Nah if you're getting painful calf bite with the holed highback you're going to get it with the other one as well... 

Just add forward lean until it doesn't bite (so basically add fwd lean until the highback is in full contact with the boot backstay without pushing it) and leave it there for a while. Then after you get used to everything, maybe add one more step of fwd lean until you feel it but it doesn't hurt. That's usually the best. Another way is maxing out fwd lean, then dialing it back to where you're ok with it.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

All this talk about the yellow ones made me go grab a set. Haha.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> All this talk about the yellow ones made me go grab a set. Haha.


ha ha
Gee that was some powerful subliminal persuasion...... better than Google ads.


Also... I want to get a Pioneer for spring. Hopefully it doesn't sell out. Don't wanna buy it now and ruin it on the low tide......


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

How do you like that Pioneer in comparison to the other boards like that you’ve had? You seem to like Endeavors and so far I have only one from them - the Archetype ?


----------

